# Great Speciality Malt And Hop Combos



## Nick JD (25/10/10)

Recently I've been going through a Caraaroma and Cluster phaze. 10% of the grist Caraaroma and buckets of late Aussie Cluster are an awesome combo. 

I'm interested to know of any other notable malt/hop match ups that people keep coming back to. What are your favourites? All styles.


----------



## dgilks (25/10/10)

Without having tasted the beer, I have trouble seeing 10% CaraAroma being anything other than a sweet mess in any beer. How low are you mashing and what gravity are we talking about?


----------



## Nick JD (25/10/10)

dgilks said:


> Without having tasted the beer, I have trouble seeing 10% CaraAroma being anything other than a sweet mess in any beer. How low are you mashing and what gravity are we talking about?



Weyermann might disagree with you. 

Thank you for your suggestions as to nice combinations though. They were very interesting  .


----------



## haysie (25/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I'm interested to know of any other notable malt/hop match ups that people keep coming back to. What are your favourites? All styles.



A favourite malt/hop combination for me is Vienna/Northern Brewer. Anywhere between 30-60% for the Vienna, the NB provides a clean somewhat woody finish, the vienna a breadiness that aint over the top, after that do as you may i.e challenger, styrian, ekg.


----------



## thesunsettree (25/10/10)

This is a great thread idea. As a new ag'r i'm sorry to say i cant offer any revelations at the moment, but i'll be watching enthusiastically. 

Cheers
matt


----------



## sav (25/10/10)

2% caramunich in my APAs any fruiy hop,cascade nelson is a fav lately


----------



## felten (25/10/10)

I'll take an easy one, maris otter and styrian goldings ^_^


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (25/10/10)

caramalt and amarillo


----------



## strongbeer (25/10/10)

7% Pale Crystal and POR


----------

